#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Podium vloerputten?

## sdboer

Ik ben op zoek naar een goede manier om aansluitingen, WCD's, xlr-stage-multiblokken en speakon netjes in een vaststaand podium te verwerken.

Zelf dacht ik aan een aantal vloerputten op het podium met onder het podium een aantal stalen kabelgoten. Weet iemand waar je dit soort vloerpuuten kan krijgen?

Of is er een betere manier om bekabeling netjes te verwerken (dus niet over het podium heen)

----------


## moderator

Enne, dan snij je ff een vierkantje uit de balletvloer wanneer die erop ligt? of werken jullie altijd zonder?

----------


## sdboer

Nee het is geen ballet vloer. 
Maar je ziet wel eens van die deksels in vloeren, waaronder je aansluitingen zitten. Die deksels liggen mooi verzonken tov de vloerbedekking.

----------


## showband

die dingen hebben nadelen:

1) elke lompe boer die met een flightcase over het toneel gaat rijdt de boel erg stuk als er een steker inzit

2) Die deksels zijn metaal EN geaard. Als jij iets audio-achtigs (bv een flightcase met audioapparatuur) met zijn metalen frame er opzet. Dan kun je mega onvindbare aardlussen krijgen in je systeem. (en ja, ive been there and bought the T-shirt!  :Mad: )

3) de plek waar ze zitten is altijd NET niet goed.

4) er valt nog wel eens op het toneel een biertje / colatje om van een muzikant. Gaten met 230V in de grond hebben de neiging dat niet leuk te vinden. De afdichting van die dingen is aan slijtage onderhevig.

kabelgoten zijn goedkoper en bestrijken een groter stuk. En je kan er ook andere zaken in kwijt. Multi's enzo

----------


## DJordy

Wat TS bedoelt zijn echt bakken onder de vloer zelf met een deksel met eventueel een uitsparing er in om een extra deksel die je er in kan leggen met die uitsparing en dat alle connectoren onder de deksel zitten en alleen de kabels er uit komen.

Zoiets hebben wij ook op onze school op het podium.

----------


## sdboer

ik heb ondertussen dit gevonden:
http://www.onevisitmedia.com/floorboxcomboxlrtrs.html

Goed idee of toch niet doen?

----------


## dj-inkognito

hier hebben ze zo iets ook in het podium zitten om de 3 meter 4x xlr en 3 wcd werkt perfect ghebt niet meer kabels over het hele podium liggen maar dicht bij je apparatuur etc.

ik zou zeggen gewoon doen onder het podium die goten bevestigen en netjes afwerken en je hebt overal stroom etc geen gezijk meer met TE lange haspels etc

ps: waar dient het podium eigenlijk voor?


edit:

btw die van ons zitten wel echt verguld in de vloer en deze die jij net neerzet zitten OP de vloer. dat staat niet echt netjes als het gewoon zichtbaar is..... zou toch even kijken naar een betere oplossing

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> btw die van ons zitten wel echt *verguld* in de vloer...



Sodeknetter, dat zal wat gekost hebben...


Ik zou eens even bellen met een bedrijf dat gespecialiseerd is in het aanleggen van vloeren (bijvoorbeeld sportvloeren en/of ook theatervloeren). Die kan je vast meer vertellen, ik zie die putjes namelijk ook regelmatig in sporthallen voorbij komen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## sdboer

Het is een podium in een kerk. Aansluitingen zijn voor bandje, laptop aansluiting (RJ45 + VGA) ed.

Kan je het merk achterhalen van die verzonken boxen?

----------


## showband

OK.

maar hou in ieder geval rekening met medewerkers die met dik water zwabberen om schoon te maken..

----------


## laptop

Die doosjes voor in een podium die ik ken zijn van procab, klikerdeklik

----------


## chippie

In de kerk gietaluminium doosjes geplaatst in opbouw en niet als inbouw. De opbouw heeft enkel jacks...jaja was zo voorzien en mocht niet meer kapot. Gietaluminium doosjes zijn in verschillende maten te krijgen en oersterk. Kunt er met een flightcase lekker tegenaan beuken en of overrijden.....geeft geen kik. Inbouwdoosjes in groot evenementhall gezien. Deksels allemaal kapot of doorgezakt. Slechte bekabeling altijd wel los liggende delen....in begin is dat mooi maar na 5 jaar niet meer mee te werken en zoals al eerder vermeld altijd op de verkeerde plaats. En er is niks zo rot als een doosje een meter voor je tafel. De kabels die je gebruikt zijn meestal te dik dus knellen van kabels met het deksel en niet alle stekkers passen erin omdat ze 90 graden moeten zijn.......powercon 90 graden??? Kortom vergeet dat.

----------


## timedriver

Toevallig stuitte ik van de week bij een klant op een dergelijk systeem. Een "putje" met een deksel dat bekleed kan worden met bijvoorbeeld tapijt. Onder het deksel 2 lijsten met RJ45 aan de ene zijde en 220 aan de andere zijde. In de bodem ervan een doorvoerpunt voor VGA. (blijkt een modificatie te zijn.)

Het gaat hier om een Tetra Snelmontagevloerdoos:http://www.officecablingsystems.nl/n...vloerdozen.php Te bestellen bij de Technische Unie.

----------


## sdboer

http://www.rapcohorizon.com/p-316-st...oor-boxes.aspx

----------


## Stoney3K

Moet het per sé in de vloer? Is er niet ergens een muur of een voorzetwand in de buurt waar je zo'n inbouwdoos in kan bouwen en je wel veilig bent voor poetsploegen met enthousiaste dweilen?

Het enige nadeel wat je hebt is dat je kabels misschien een paar meter langer zijn.

----------


## stainz

wat is het probleem met een flinke goot aanleggen waar je je snakes door kan leggen... ben je nog flexibeler mee ook. 

Eventueel laat je je snakes die je altijd gebruikt er rustig in liggen en mocht je ze dan een keer elders nodig hebben kunnen ze er nog uit ook.

----------


## MusicXtra

Gaatje voor afwatering onder in het putje en je hebt geen last meer van enthousiaste dweilploegen.

----------


## showband

dat gaatje duurt niet lang omdat er vuil meekomt.

en het loopt langs je female connectors naar beneden dat gaatje in....

ten tweede moet dat gaatje ook ergens naar afwateren.

----------


## frederic

Wij hebben dit ook in het podium van ons jeugdhuis gestoken vooraan.
Super handig, wel even opletten wat je doet tijdens het reinigen. Ikbedoel dat je geen emmers water uit moet gieten op podium.

Wat de vuiligheid betreft valt dit wel mee. Elke week eens met de stofzuiger in dat gaat werkt prima.

----------


## Hairman

> Nee het is geen ballet vloer. 
> Maar je ziet wel eens van die deksels in vloeren, waaronder je aansluitingen zitten. Die deksels liggen mooi verzonken tov de vloerbedekking.



Wat maakt iedereen zich druk om dweilwater, volgens mij ligt er vloerbedekking...

----------


## djspeakertje

In Denekamp (overijssel) is de afgelopen jaren gewerkt aan de herinrichting van het centrum, waaronder het compleet opnieuw ontwerpen en bouwen van het plein. Bij het ontwerp is al rekening gehouden met de diverse activiteiten die er plaats gaan vinden, waaronder de markten, dorpsfeesten, etc. etc. In het plein zijn op diverse plekken luiken te vinden, waaronder stroomvoorziening, van een simpel 220 lijntje tot krachtstroom aanwezig is. Die dingen zitten dag en nacht, met zon, regen, hagel en sneeuwstorm in dat plein, en alles en iedereen loopt, fietst, marktkraamt, heftruckt en vrachtwagent er overheen... 

Misschien een idee om eens contact op te nemen met de gemeente Dinkelland om te vragen hoe ze dat aan hebben gepakt? Ik kan in het masterplan zo snel niks vinden, maar ze willen je er vast mee helpen, en ik kan me voorstellen dat er meer scholen/poppodia/culturele centra/dergelijke organisaties geïnteresseerd zijn in dergelijke weatherproof systemen. Het zijn beste luiken die er in zitten, en ik weet niet of ze er helemaal uit kunnen, maar je kan wel gewoon met het luik dicht al je kabels erin laten zitten. Voor zover ik weet (heb er een paar keer snel 1tje van binnen gezien) zit er in Denekamp alleen stroom in, maar daar moet wat aan te doen zijn. (lees: audio, video, laptop, motortakelsturing, hartings voor je lampjes etc.)


Daan

----------


## BJD

Je kan ook een rioolputdeksel in je kerkpodium bouwen. Aansluiten op het riool en afwatering is ook geregeld. Zo'n deksel is niet te huffen, maar je kan dan wel met een tank over je podium rijden.

Serieus: de TS zoekt volgens mij degelijke netjes weg te werken indoor vloerputten. Dan lijkt me een gietijzeren put of iets in die richting te duur en te lomp.

----------


## steed

Om de riool maar even voorbij te zwemmen. :Big Grin: ..Denk dat de SYSFLOOR van Sommercable een uitstekende oplossing kan zijn. Werkt snel, perfect en kan strak weg gewerkt worden, daarnaast niet extreem duur. Van video tot audio kan erin verwerkt worden. Zie (sommercable.de) en dan zoekfunctie sysfloor.  
Trouwens de HICON connectoren zijn ook erg goed evenals de bekabeling van sommer. 
Hebben wij ook toegepast in kerken en de politieacademie in Leusden maakt ook gebruik van deze vloer kastjes. Werkt perfect..
succes

----------

